# Molasses = Potential Explosion Source



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

wow - who woulda thunk that the standard molasses could be dangerous ?
I took 3 jars of molasses and mixed with 3 jars of warm water to soak some
rusty tools in for the rust removal process (which didn't work for me).
I poured the diluted molasses into a gallon size plastic jug and put it on top 
of the refrigerator 2-3 weeks ago. (the jug was half full).
tonight, I looked at it and it was BULGING like a balloon !!! (probably from the fermentation gasses).
I gently unscrewed the cap and it went pfffffttttsssttttt like I expected and then I finished 
unscrewing the cap and it was like taking the cap off of a hot radiator in your car. (you ever do that ??)
KA-BOOM !!!! the green plastic cap impacted the palm of my hand and left a big red mark
and it is still sore. 
so now I am thinking - that cap could have hit me "in my good eye" or busted my lip.
- or - the worst case scenario had the jug exploded and that nasty stinky molasses went 
all over the kitchen !!! eeeewwwwww what a mess that would have been !! (not to mention the wrath
of the wife with a broomstick).
so - if you gonna save your leftover organic experimental soakings in a jug, make sure it can breathe.
this jug now has a 1/16" hole drilled in the cap to prevent any future mishaps.
just another "word from the wise" awareness group.










- or - you could connect a curly copper tube to the cap and run it through a condenser
then through a thumper keg - - - - - - no wait - - - - that is another thread altogether.
.


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh man you just gave me a flashback to a batch of wine a buddy of mine made and gave a bottle to me. Idk what he did but it built a bunch of pressure and blew the cork out, along with lots of sticky wine all over the kitchen! Glad you're not injured any worse from the bottle (or the wife) :-D


----------



## Smirak (Dec 24, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the same problem with beans. So far the built in pressure release valve is working.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have the same problem with beans. So far built in pressure release is working.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Just make sure that exhaust fan is explosion proof.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> I have the same problem with beans. So far the built in pressure release valve is working.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


ROFLMAO


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood
> 
> - Smirak


What a mess that must have been.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood
> 
> - Smirak
> 
> ...


This is a great book about the molasses flood:
Dark Tide: The Great Boston Molasses Flood of 1919 by Stephen Puleo


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I believe you are supposed to use animal feed molasses which has sulfur in it for rust removal, not human food grade stuff. I looked for some at my Tractor Supply but they didn't have it.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I have the same problem with beans. So far the built in pressure release valve is working.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Are you "Sitting Down" when the pressure release valve let's go? ..LOL..

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Molasses_Flood
> 
> - Smirak


STINKY POOOO!!

"The Great Molasses Flood, also known as the Boston Molasses Disaster or the Great Boston Molasses Flood, occurred on January 15, 1919 in the North End neighborhood of Boston, Massachusetts. A large molasses storage tank burst and a *wave of molasses rushed through the streets at an estimated 35 mph (56 km/h), killing 21 and injuring 150. The event entered local folklore and for decades afterwards residents claimed that on hot summer days the area still smelled of molasses."*

Not Nice At All!!

Rick


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Ive had Kimchi bottes pop like crazy when opened.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Ive had Kimchi bottes pop like crazy when opened.
> 
> - Richard Lee


You need a fermenting air lock to let the gas escape while it ferments if you're making your own. I used the mason jars with air lock lids for a long time until I found the Crazy Korean Kimchi Container. You can nestle long strips of Napa cabbage in it for a beautiful end result.

https://www.amazon.com/Crazy-Korean-Cooking-Sauerkraut-Fermentation/dp/B00M40ANMO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516491667&sr=8-1&keywords=crazy+korean+kim+chi


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

> I have the same problem with beans. So far the built in pressure release valve is working.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


I had one friend in high school that was into lighters and 'blue angels'. One day an especially long 'blue angel' ended up with the flame going where flames were never intended. Fire in the hole became a science experiment he 'deeply' regretted.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I had one friend in high school that was into lighters and blue angels . One day an especially long blue angel ended up with the flame going where flames were never intended. Fire in the hole became a science experiment he deeply regretted.
> 
> - Just_Iain


Metaphor Alert!!!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> I believe you are supposed to use animal feed molasses which has sulfur in it for rust removal, not human food grade stuff. I looked for some at my Tractor Supply but they didn t have it.
> 
> - dhazelton


Yes. An Amish farmer I used to work for used it for rust removal, but it was animal feel molasses that we used to mix with oats to make "sweet feed". But that was a long time ago. Might be hard to find in this millenium. I didn't know about the explosion risk though, just the rust removal. He just left it in an open bucket. Maybe he knew not to seal it.


----------

